
Duct Tape Special – MythBusters Jr - furcyd
https://www.sciencechannel.com/tv-shows/mythbusters-jr/full-episodes/duct-tape-special
======
bradknowles
Oops:

An Error Occurred

WE'RE SORRY, WE'RE HAVING PROBLEMS PLAYING VIDEO ON THIS BROWSER. FOR A BETTER
EXPERIENCE, PLEASE SCROLL DOWN TO THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE, UNDER "MORE WAYS TO
WATCH." FOR MORE INFORMATION, PLEASE VISIT THE FAQ.

